# Anyone Have To Fire A Customer



## RCBUILDSIT (Jan 27, 2006)

Any One Have To Fire A Customer??? Sounds Bad But I Am Having A Conflict With A Customer They Want A Big House And Alot Of Extras And Are Not Willing To Pay For It And I Am Getting That Feeling In My Stomach That Is Telling Me To Run Away On This One I Have Plenty Of Work So It Is Not Like I Need To Do This Job Any Advice ??? 
Rc


----------



## cabela (Nov 12, 2005)

I personally always listen to my gut feeling, or that little voice in my head If I think I should run away from a job I don't look back. I have stayed out of trouble that way.:clap: :clap:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting real close to doing it again.


----------



## RCBUILDSIT (Jan 27, 2006)

This Is The First Time What Would Be Some Words Or Ways Of Breaking It To Them Easy


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

"I'll be in touch"
"Don't call me I'll call you."
"Thanks anyways."


----------



## Dave Y Crockett (Jan 28, 2006)

Yup , just fired one the other day in fact . Its a really depressing fact of life that you can't please  everyone . Keeps us independants strong I think . Bad consumers make suckers out of us all.....stay strong! You don't need them as much as they need their butts kicked


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

!st. (I like that!) get paid up on a draw or however you have specified so that you are holding the purse. After backing out, your chances of recovering any monies owed is close to ZILCH. Much better to refund back to them with a final invoice.

This is business. Emotions should not factor in. Provide a written statement as to why you are refusing the job and explaining all of the financials.

Use a business letter format.

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Doe,

Due to your (unrealistic expectations and/or constant change orders) I regret that I am unable to ( accept, complete, continue) your project in accord with our original contract.

Enclosed, you will find a final invoice and a check to reflect the balance due to you. If you feel that you have, in any way, been slighted please contact Mr. Attorney, ESQ., PA.

I wish you the best in finding a Contractor more suited to your requirements.

Sincerely,

Sweet, simple and bye-bye. And yes, you will need Mr. Attorney to break the contract and proof read your letter. I just tell mine the problem and he writes the letter...$100 and never an argument from the HO.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I had to do this last month - a customer who started off being really friendly turned on me over issues that were not my problem, he called drunk two nights accusing me of screwing up when it was due to a materials mismeasure that he full well knew about. Anyway, since I had received 50% up front (this being a smaller job, see other thread) I cut my losses and called him and said I'd be down to pick up my tools the next day, no hard feelings, etc.. etc...
Moved on to next job with no regrets and no hard feelings on either side - I had a bit more money owed me at that point, but it was worth it to get out of there. 
Just be honest, polite and keep smilin' !


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

I like to use the phrase "unfortunately I feel that my company and your needs are not a good fit" or something to that effect. Seems not to leave a bruise, but then again you may want to, or may not care if you leave a bruise.

Keeps it to the point and leaves out any chance of being interpreted as a personal attack.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Just be careful if you're bailing on a job thats under construction. If your contract isn't worded correctly, and you don't provide the proper notices (and if you've received more $$ that you're currently entitled to), you may end up paying whatever extra the client has to pay to complete the work. In other words, if you have a $10k job that you leave with $5k left to finish, and it costs the client $8k to finish it, you could be on the hook for the extra $3k. Check with your lawyer before you walk away from a job in progress.....

If you haven't started the project, thats a different story, of course.

Bob


----------



## RCBUILDSIT (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks For The Great Input Everyone Bob,job Has Not Evan Started Good For Me Bad For Them That Is The Reason I Feel Know Is The Best Time, Probably Will Not Get A Cent Out Of Them But I Would Rather Loose The Little I Have In And A Little $$ Rather Than My Sanity At This Point  Sage I Like The Unfortunatley Part I Will Use That Thanks , Nado Nothing Worse Than Dealing With A Drunken Homeowner " I Pitty The Fool" Probably Just Lost A Great Contractor And Know Is Left To Sulk Over His Mistake!!! I Did Say His Teetor, Great Advice I Called My Attorney Today And He Is Getting The Letter Together For Me, I Am Hoping That The Little Money I Have On The Line ( Not To Mention The Tons Of Brain Hours In ) I Was Toying With The Idea Of A Lein Atleast Whoever Does The Job Will Have To Clear It Up And Get Clear Title On The Property?? Thanks Alot For All The Great Input Again From All Of You 
Rc


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

I do a lot of remodel / addition work and have found that customers will inevitably want you to " just add an inch or two" or give you one of the famous " do you think that you could do this or that?" If you answer "sure no problem" then they will expect it for free. I have learned to answer with "I can give you an estimate if you like". Most times they will say " oh thats alright I was just curious".


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Over the last few years I have had occasion to walk away from 2 0r 3 customers. If I go against my "gut" and take the job, I always have problems. So, I've learned to listen to my "gut". 
the couple of times I did this, the customers were incredulous. They simply couldn't believe that I would do that. One threatened to sue me, but as I pointed out to them, I hadn't actually even signed the contract, and no money changed hands, so I walked away. Never heard from them again.
I have a corrollary policy. Once I start a job, I WILL finish it. If they don't pay, it's off to small claims court, where in 20 or so appearances over 26 years I've never lost.
Steve


----------



## Jess (Jan 26, 2006)

*Universal Problem*

We have our share of Sh__ shiners here in Fl - they want something for nothing and always go with the "lowest bidder". I remind them the space shuttle was built by the "lowest bidder" and say I'm sorry they can't afford my services, but thanks for considering me. There's too much work out there to waste time - it's part of risk management.


----------



## RCBUILDSIT (Jan 27, 2006)

still waiting to hear back from them to see what they have come up with for some reason i dont think they are taking it very well


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

wbsbadboy said:


> I do a lot of remodel / addition work and have found that customers will inevitably want you to " just add an inch or two" or give you one of the famous " do you think that you could do this or that?" If you answer "sure no problem" then they will expect it for free. I have learned to answer with "I can give you an estimate if you like". Most times they will say " oh thats alright I was just curious".


Wow!! I need this come back. Can I use it:notworthy :clap: 

I'm gonna use that tommorrow on this costumer there like that..they got me
once but not agin:w00t:


----------



## Richard Kaller (Aug 31, 2005)

RCBUILTSIT,

Great question for a forum like this. 

Typically you will get recommendations to run away and horror stories when the contractor hung in with an unrealistic contractor. Unfortunately I also stupidly walked away on a couple occasions because I didn’t have the skill set or training to turn those lemons into lemonade.

Then through training by mentors with much more experience than I had I learned how to convert the PITA customer into a huge profit maker. Profits and referralls boomed.

This requires a combination of 1. The proper belief system. 2. Strategy and 3. Tactics.

The belief system I was taught was I am not Santa Clause and I don’t wear a red suit and a white beard therefore I don’t give away anything on a construction project. I provide exactly what is in the agreement and get paid for everything outside the four corners of that agreement. I had no option because I had a obligation to my team.

Some contractors that give away free work to meet client expectations or settle a complaint that was not contractor negligence will probably feel that is no way to treat a customer. They may feel sucking it up and giving the customer unestimated free work is good for customer relations. 

This is why it is critical to have the proper belief system if you don’t want to be abused, and you want the client to buy more work and highly recommend you.

Look at the contractors that cave at the first sight of a confrontation with a client. Is their business profitable? 

Is their reputation they are expensive, they given nothing away BUT THEY ARE THE BEST. 

Or is the reputation they do good work and they are cheap. 

A quality contractor with a cheap price will always have work but there is no way they can be financially successful according to business standards. 

The values or belief systems we teach are 1. Do the right thing and 2. Seek to achieve 100% Client Satisfaction. Our code Ethics requires customer satisfaction and if the contractor does not produce that result on a continous basis they get ejected.

We need to remember there are two customers in the transaction. The internal customer (our team, family, etc.) and the external customer (the paying client.) The project needs to be a Win-Win. It is not acceptable to have Win-Lose, Lose-Lose, or No deal and the contractor walks away for their obligation.

If you are one of those contractors that will "give in" when there is a confrontation with a client hink to yourself is running from a confrontation doing the right thing? Will running away achieve 100% client satisfaction? 

When we commit ourselves to those core values then handling confrontations (misunderstandings, customer wanting something for nothing) are much easier to turn into additional work orders that generate greater profits, a more satisfied client, and a Win-Win outcome.

To start we need to realize the contractor is in the driver’s seat, not the customer. The contractor knows more about contracting than does the customer. It is a lot easier for a contractor to find a new customer vs. a customer with a partially completed project to find a contractor.

Because the contractor has the power (assuming they have collected their money in a professional manner and are financially in front of the customer) it is not difficult to turn lemons into lemonade for both parties. If the client owes you it is a little more difficult, but not impossible. Remember you have the ultimate power. You are the contractor.

When I have a dispute instead of automatically thinking I am guilty like so many contractors think…instead I think, “If I am not guilty…what is causing this client to be upset?” 

Using this mental exercise the real cause of the dispute is typically realized and in most cases the cause IS NOT contractor negligence. When the dispute is not contractor negligence then to make the client happy again will probably require a for fee additional work order, i.e. Win-Win.

My second thought is…If money were no option what would it cost to make this project turn out to the clients expectations so we achieve 100% client satisfaction. Many contractors assume the client does not want to spend more money. You will never know unti you present them with the option.

It is not uncommon for that cost to make a project meet the client's expectations to be significant, but if we are committed to 1. Doing the right thing and 2. Seeking to achieve 100% Client Satisfaction…we have no choice but to share that option with the client. Even if they don't buy the additional work we still have a Win-Win agreement as the client adjusts their expectations to the real world.

What I have found with my own companies and with all the contractors connected to us is the owner often opts to invest the additional money and we have a Win-Win outcome.

If you would like to share details of your dispute that is making you feel you should abandon a project post them or write to me and I’ll do my best to give you some pointers so this project becomes much more profitable for you. 

There is probably a price point where you will be happy doing the project. That point may be double or triple the current contract but there is a point you should be able to achieve 100% client satisfaction.

We just need a Startegy to get to Win-Win and the Tactics to make it happen.

Best of luck...

Richard Kaller


----------



## bestmetalroof (Mar 4, 2006)

I am a firm believer that you should never do business with a customer that doesn't know EXACTLY what they want. Until you have ironed out the details and put them in writing, there is no possible way to succeed. It is impossible to please someone who doesn't know what they want. Once you have that down, change-orders don't exist.
-Best


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

They Want A Big House And Alot Of Extras And Are Not Willing To Pay For It And I Am Getting That Feeling 

I don't understand. If i'm a contractor building a new house and i'm being hit with change order upgrades then i'm going to inform the homeowner that isn't included in the original bid. I would explain this to them and inform them upgrades on a new construction project can easily get into 5 or 6 digets when the project has concluded. Do you have that in your budget? I would be asking. Now if your saying you have told them this and they don't want to listen then walking away might be the way to go. However before i walked i would make sure i was on solid legal ground not facing a lawsuit as a result of the walk. New construction upgrade here up grade there lets change this lets change that you could easily be talking 25,000-100,000.


----------

